# Schlauchboote von Zeepter und Solidmarine



## Schütti (29. Januar 2010)

Hi Boardies,

da mein altes Schlauchi (Quicksilver 2,70m) in bisschen zu alt und zu klein geworden ist  bleibt eine Neuanschaffung nicht mehr aus |rolleyes. Aus diesem Grund war ich vor 2 Tagen auf der "Boot" in Düsseldorf und muss sagen, dass die Boote von Solidmarine einen soliden Eindruck hinterlassen haben und das bei einem Preis von 950,00 Euro bei 3,20 m Länge.

Die Fa. Zeepter war leider nicht auf der "Boot" vertreten, machen aber auch einen sehr guten Eindruck, soweit man das im Internet beurteilen kann. Für einen Preis von 669,00 Euro für die 3,00 m Variante wohl unschlagbar.

Aber seht selbst:
http://www.zeepter.de/epages/61774656.sf
http://www.solidmarine.de

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit diesen beiden Herstellern gemacht? Ich bin mal gespannt...#6


----------



## Udo561 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboote von Zeepter und Solidmarine*

Hi,
wenns dich wirklich interessiert einfach mal hier bei meinen Freunden nachfragen 
Da findet du mit Sicherheit Leute die richtig Ahnung haben.
Ich bin leider zu sehr auf Grand Schlauchboote eingeschworen um andere Schlauchboot fair beurteilen zu können :q
http://schlauchboot-online.at/
http://www.schlauchboot-forum.com/forum/
Gruß Udo


----------



## Carptigers (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboote von Zeepter und Solidmarine*

Habe eine Zeit ein Allroundmarin gefahren und habe mir letzte Woche die Zeepterboote angeschaut. Gefallen mir recht gut. Sogar mit Spritzschutz.^^
Die Sitze kann man sogar verstellen. 
Für den Preis auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert!!!


----------



## ProBass99 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboote von Zeepter und Solidmarine*

Ich würde die auch das Zeepter (model 2010) empfehlen. Sind vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis echt Top. Besonders das verstellen der Bänke ist ne nette Sache.
Werde mir auch eins nächsten Monat in 300cm länge mit Alu-Boden holen.

Gruß ProBass99


----------

